# 29999 for Popliteal Tendon Release



## colleenmorris (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a case where patient presents with an abscess on popliteal tendon which is being treated via arthroscopic surgical technique post total knee arthoplasty. The Ortho performed a 29884 athroscopy and added a 29999-51 for popliteal tendon release asking that it be considered similarly to a 27306.  Surgical notes demonstrate shaver intervention on the suprapatellar region and notch...then the pop tendon release was done through same arthroscopy as opposed to routine incision technique (27306).  

Would an arthoscopic pop tendon release have a more specific code that the unspeciifed code 29999?

Any assist would be appreciated.


----------

